# Full wrap quotes??



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Finally got time to go have a chat with the guys at autotint 
and for a full wrap perlecent white and carbon roof they quoted me £1200 just wondering if anyone else has had quotes and how this compares with the quotes you have been given


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

....sounds like a lot of money for a bit of sticky backed plastic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

that sounds about rite, i got a £1500 quote a while back when i thought about getting mine done


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Looks like a decent price then the perlecent wrap is a bit more expensive than the standard wrap still going to sting the wallet though!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My quote is £1600 but the wrap im having isn't cheap.
Door shuts are being done as well.
Steve


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Alot cheaper than a full respray though. I've never seen a fully wrapped car in the flesh, are they messy on the edges or anything? Can you tell immediately that it's wrapped?

Ps. How long do they last?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I'll have to ask if the shuts are getting done on mine???


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

4ndrew said:


> Alot cheaper than a full respray though. I've never seen a fully wrapped car in the flesh, are they messy on the edges or anything? Can you tell immediately that it's wrapped?
> 
> Ps. How long do they last?


Lads said about 3-5 year he had a s3 in and you couldn't tell it was wrapped


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been speaking to Carbon Skin in Hinckley, Leicestershire.
Looking at a group buy of sorts.
Price for one:

£1150

Two:

£1050

More discount for more, although rates are already heavily discounted.

Can do any colour/combo although some colours are more expensive.

Each panel is done individually, and I'll find out if door sills are done in full.

They had a completed Bmw X6 in matte black, and were working on a Q7 in White, both looked fantastic.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Has anyone seen a wrapped car after 6months of being driven daily? will it tear and peel with stone chips etc?


----------



## mauvedipstick15 (Jan 25, 2011)

If you want an idea of how they wear generally have a look at black cabs with adverts on,there all done with the same stuff on an allover add.


----------



## baz_s (Jun 2, 2011)

my best mate has his own sticker business and is really good at wraps but personally i think they look a mess after 6 month

baz


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

The guys told me it shouldn't peel if done properly, and if the stone chips are really bad you can just get required panel re-done.

Gotta admit I haven't seen one after any length of time though


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

As with everything, they will require some looking after..but less if its put on right.
Mine will take 4 to 5 days to wrap of which 2 days are just preping and cleaning.
Steve


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

baz_s said:


> my best mate has his own sticker business and is really good at wraps but personally i think they look a mess after 6 month
> 
> baz


Totally agree

Would love mine wrapped matt black, but I'm yet to see a car where you can't tell it's wrapped.

These are on show cars not dailys.

Even chrome R8s and Matt Black GTRs. Always some odd corner that's peeling. Be good on a track only car though.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Had thought of getting just the front done to stop the paint getting stone chipped - not sure if it would work?

Better than a bra?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.716915,0.979271
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

there is clear stuff that can be put on. The MK2 side has it as an option when they buy the mota, its called stoneguard.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

ask this guy where he had his wrap done:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-C...mobiles_UK&hash=item256900dffd#ht_1213wt_1396


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> ask this guy where he had his wrap done:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-C...mobiles_UK&hash=item256900dffd#ht_1213wt_1396


''TWO TONE BODY WRAPP CONCEPT, UPGRADED WHEELS,LOOKS LOVELY VERY UNIQUE LOOKING CAR ''

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Stunning looking motor


----------



## Gos (Oct 12, 2011)

loving the the fantom wrap look;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/07-Audi-Tt-Qu ... 2c5f40b0de

if only I had a spare 18k lying around :mrgreen:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

there are always cheaper options 
http://pal2pal.com/BLOGEE/images/uploads/rove_car2.jpg


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Lol when they taking them back to be finished :lol:


----------



## Gos (Oct 12, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> there are always cheaper options
> http://pal2pal.com/BLOGEE/images/uploads/rove_car2.jpg


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just cant see any reason at all to wrap, if I was getting a colour change it would always be a respray, worth every penny more in my opinion.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I am having a full wrap for less than 2k, whereas a full respray and trim off is 4k.
The saving can be spent elsewhere..no brainer really.
Steve


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> I am having a full wrap for less than 2k, whereas a full respray and trim off is 4k.
> The saving can be spent elsewhere..no brainer really.
> Steve


fair enough, but i would rather pay the £2k more for a real job, plus it would make it easier to sell, last longer etc etc.

But will be good to see the finished result and see how it stands up to the test of time, so good luck with it.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Danny1 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I am having a full wrap for less than 2k, whereas a full respray and trim off is 4k.
> ...


Cheers, horses for courses.
Steve


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

A wrap if nothing else is a way to protect the paint underneath 
but it's going to let me have a cool looking car for the time I own it without loosing out too much cash wise 
when it comes time to sell on if it looks tatty I can just take it off 
A perlecent paint job would be 4k plus and I don't think it would do that much for the resale value of a 2002 tt


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

> LOOKS LOVELY VERY UNIQUE LOOKING CAR


My turd is unique, but its still shit.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Smeds said:


> > LOOKS LOVELY VERY UNIQUE LOOKING CAR
> 
> 
> My turd is unique, but its still shit.


so why not to try sell on ebay :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Smeds said:


> > LOOKS LOVELY VERY UNIQUE LOOKING CAR
> 
> 
> My turd is unique, but its still shit.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

kazinak said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > > LOOKS LOVELY VERY UNIQUE LOOKING CAR
> ...


You'll get crap money for it :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Gforce said:


> A wrap if nothing else is a way to protect the paint underneath
> but it's going to let me have a cool looking car for the time I own it without loosing out too much cash wise
> when it comes time to sell on if it looks tatty I can just take it off
> A perlecent paint job would be 4k plus and I don't think it would do that much for the resale value of a 2002 tt


I've seen wrap fetch of the laquer though. On expensive wrap as well, not cheap stuff.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

It can happen but hopefully I'll not be that unlucky!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There are techniques to getting it off without causing damage.
Steve


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

just about any older TT will fetch at least 3 or 4k - so rather than spend 2 - 4k on a wrap or paint :
why not ...
sell the TT for 4k and use the 2k to buy a nice & clean 6k TT, or ...
sell the TT for 3k and use the 4k to buy a great nick 7k TT

Perhaps it'd be worth it to spend up to £500 to give it a bit of touch up painting here and there, but 2 to 4k seems like too much to spend on "smartening up" a car thats worth between 3 to 5k ??


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

mullum said:


> just about any older TT will fetch at least 3 or 4k - so rather than spend 2 - 4k on a wrap or paint :
> why not ...
> sell the TT for 4k and use the 2k to buy a nice & clean 6k TT, or ...
> sell the TT for 3k and use the 4k to buy a great nick 7k TT
> ...


I think the point is, like any and all mods it's personal choice, not really to try an sell for a better price etc


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

mullum said:


> just about any older TT will fetch at least 3 or 4k - so rather than spend 2 - 4k on a wrap or paint :
> why not ...
> sell the TT for 4k and use the 2k to buy a nice & clean 6k TT, or ...
> sell the TT for 3k and use the 4k to buy a great nick 7k TT
> ...


what if you want porsche brown colour(very popular choice these days) ?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Dose look good on a tt 
Not available on the list of colours I looked at


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I want to get my car wrapped eventually. But like everyone else, worried about what it'll look like after a year or so, so be interesting to hear from anyone who has had one for a while? As someone's already mentioned, if one panel gets a bit tatty, at least you can just replace that one bit.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

techfreak said:


> I think the point is, like any and all mods it's personal choice, not really to try an sell for a better price etc


Oh, I thought the point was just to smarten up an old TT that has tatty paint.



kazinak said:


> what if you want porsche brown colour(very popular choice these days) ?


can you get "porsche brown" in a wrap ?

I do like that colour


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

You won't really get stone chips on the wrap, it is pretty durable.

How long a wrap lasts depends how well it is done in the first place. If the vinyl is over stretched it can spring back and bubbles can appear in creased areas. I would advise that before you get a wrap make sure you see 'finished' work that a company has done. I can't state this enough.

Any clown can wrap a car, but there is a big difference between a good wrap and a bad wrap. I got my wrap a couple of years ago. There was areas that looked tatty after 5 hours and that was because the company did not do a good job to start off with. I was a bit naive to the whole process and would now only use a couple of companies in the UK if I was going to get the car wrapped again. I have got pretty good at wrapping now so have rewrapped most of the shabby bits.

All wraps need maintenance here and there, 2 mins with a heat gun.

Any wraps below £1600 will be using a lesser grade vinyl. A TT wrap should be priced between £1200 - £1600. Avoid anyone doing it cheaper than that.

My car is wrapped with APA Pearl White which retails at £60 per meter. You need around 20m to wrap a TT.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> There are techniques to getting it off without causing damage.
> Steve


Stevie the "wrapping expert" whose only experience is wrapping his garden gnome/statue :wink: :lol:

Frase why you want to put a kit on that car I will never know looks lovely just how it is.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Looks good frakey mate when was the photo taken just after it had been done or has it been on for a while?
i must say I'm having second thoughts may just spend the cash on the other mods I want first and think about a wrap further down the line hmmm what to do???


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe your after a colour change..from orange to proper red..Frase and i could sort you out in 20 mins.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Maybe your after a colour change..from orange to proper red..Frase and i could sort you out in 20 mins.
> Steve


That's original, not heard that one before Stevie :roll:

Don't bite so quick it makes it all too easy :-* :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

My concern with wrapping is that it is one of those jobs where it is all about the people doing the job and therefore it is not an exact science; as has been said, any clown can wrap a car, but not many can make a decent job of it.

I have seen quite a few wrapped cars and upon close inspection I have always been able to see a bit on the car where it isn't quite right.

That is enough to put me off to be honest as it is not a small investment. I have had my bootlid wrapped and that is lasting pretty well so far 

Charlie


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I have had my bootlid wrapped and that is lasting pretty well so far


That's a shame. :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

> Looks good frakey mate when was the photo taken just after it had been done or has it been on for a while?
> i must say I'm having second thoughts may just spend the cash on the other mods I want first and think about a wrap further down the line hmmm what to do???


That was taken on 19 Jun 2011, 17:19 (joys of having a build thread eh)

The wrap had been on the car about 1.5 years. There are some minor rough bits I don't think I have seen a perfect wrap but when the car is clean it does look mint.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

frakay100 said:


> > Looks good frakey mate when was the photo taken just after it had been done or has it been on for a while?
> > i must say I'm having second thoughts may just spend the cash on the other mods I want first and think about a wrap further down the line hmmm what to do???
> 
> 
> ...


There's a rough bit driving it that's for sure you Village People reject :-*


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

[/quote]
There's a rough bit driving it that's for sure you Village People reject :-*[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't understand the reference or connection you big ****.

Go and take your cabriolet for a spin and yoohoo at the boys... girlfriend!

:lol:


----------



## pfgascoigne (Apr 7, 2011)

Charlie said:


> My concern with wrapping is that it is one of those jobs where it is all about the people doing the job and therefore it is not an exact science; as has been said, any clown can wrap a car, but not many can make a decent job of it.


Charlie,

You could say exactly the same about paint, and there are some clown painters!


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

Seeing as these posts were from 5 years ago, how are the wraps holding up?? I'm curious as I've booked my black roadster in for a white wrap and wheel refurbished to black, all in 1300 including door shuts.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Been on since Feb 2012..


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ive done a wrap (diy) with cheaper vinyl , say 250 for the whole car.
Its textured finish.
V6RUL , has a "proper job" done with chameleon/flip flop. I dunno what his cost but Id guess more than 1300 
A decent vinyl is supposed to be around 600 for the mats.

E3 YOB did his own white vinyl.

Me(just personally),if going for a single solid colour change,Id go for paint(not diy cos I cant apply paint).
If going for an effect,wrap seems a good choice.


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

You wouldn't get a decent paint job for 1050. Taking into account the wheel refurbs worth roughly 250 (cheap side of things).

Vinyl wrapping is a way better option if you're changing colour no matter what colour it is. A crap paint job can't be removed!


----------



## wallace37 (Oct 4, 2009)

I had my triumph speed triple wrapped in 3m matt pearl white and it turned out pretty good.
got my vinyl from usa and even with postage and customs tax it was still half the price
of getting it in the uk.
the panels you are wrapping have to be good as the vinyl can show any imperfections.
it was very easy to clean and they say it can last 5 years or more


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Here wi my local "paint dude" a full respray in a diff or original colour, which I havent ruled out would be 1027- 1185 sterling 
The guy is good .. why the weird price range? its 1300-1500 euro.He's seen the car .
Im just saying thats my quote an Ive used him before.

Ive done a little bit of work with wrap..wrap gloss red. at least the rubbish Ive bought fades like a ..lot.
It will tighten up and become brittle over time.The multicolours dull a bit too, and youll never get that hi polish of paint.
:lol: 
So wtf did I wrap mine ?..its a nice effect !.

Its hard to explain..
Have a look at this.. Note the light green sheen vs the original dark green paint .Even gloss effect plain colour brand new wont have the "lustre" or depth.
Yes I know he had metallic originally,but even so it is plastifilm  and you cant apply superwax/cut it back .Just be aware of what youre paying for.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... st83954866


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

3TT3 said:


> Here wi my local "paint dude" a full respray in a diff or original colour, which I havent ruled out would be 1027- 1185 sterling
> The guy is good .. why the weird price range? its 1300-1500 euro.He's seen the car .
> Im just saying thats my quote an Ive used him before.
> 
> ...


So a gloss white wrap, using a good quality wrap still wasn't have the same depth as a gloss paint job in your opinion mate? I only use my car to go to the gym or wknd if I'm out so only do about 3000 miles a year Max so wld that have an effect on the lifespan of the wrap mate?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I havent seen many wraps"in the flesh", my own attempts and some others.
v6rul's seems pretty good after 4 years.
It may be down to the cheaper vinyl Ive used in the past ( :lol: the place I bought the red from now has a disclaimer on their red gloss** not suitable for long term use as no UV inhibitor. !,but the actual finish on panels, no I havent seen any you cant tell the difference between a solid paint finish and a gloss wrap(maybe I dont get to enough car shows) 

Some wraps are guaranteed for 3 years(the material) some 5years for "car use".
Its sunlight and temperature changes that make it degrade and deteriorate afaik.
Im guessing you guys get "tar spots" on your cars just like we do in Ireland. Think of the fun trying to get those off white vinyl.

Have a look at others that have been done,by your wrapper.. see what you think?


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

3TT3 said:


> I havent seen many wraps"in the flesh", my own attempts and some others.
> v6rul's seems pretty good after 4 years.
> It may be down to the cheaper vinyl Ive used in the past ( :lol: the place I bought the red from now has a disclaimer on their red gloss** not suitable for long term use as no UV inhibitor. !,but the actual finish on panels, no I havent seen any you cant tell the difference between a solid paint finish and a gloss wrap(maybe I dont get to enough car shows)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice mate I really appreciate it, I've spoken around a few recommended paint shops and there quoting 3500 for full white respray inc wheels, that's a shit loads more than the 1200 for the wrap and wheels!! I'm kind of tempted by the respray as I doubt there's many painted white mk1s about bud.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

WoW 3500 sterling!.. thats the car value probly 
This paint guy ,I may use sometime on the TT..he is a one man job ,but he does a proper one!..used him on my 2011 renault.. some sod hit the car and left and also on my old tigra ,but Id never pay that kind of money anyway.

What you could do maybe,is get this wrapper guy to do just the bonnet, should cost very little and its an easy bit to do.. or edit  nm roadster ,then you could see what you think of the finish (ask him what vinyl brand hes gonna use too).
If you like it /seems ok go for it. If you dont,itlljust peel off and no damage (unless your present paint is very bad n loose) ?


----------

